# SALP test and ovulation



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I have had my SALP test today... OUCH!! I am due to ovulate on Thursday (today is Monday) Will having this test affect ovulation?

Thanks for your help in advance
Gemma


----------

